# Reptile license in the A.C.T



## Evo7 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hello,

Can anyone point me in the right direction to get a reptile license in the A.C.T.? I have looked on a few websites and found information sheets but no application forms.

My partner and I are interested in getting a pet snake. I understand that we have to care for a reptile for 2 years before we are eligable to own a snake and was also wondering which is best type of reptile to prepare to care for a snake?

Thanks in advance for your help.

Ev from Canberra


----------



## deathinfire (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Ev,

http://www.tams.act.gov.au/live/env...s_and_animals/licensing_of_plants_and_animals

There are application forms on this link.

I started off on Beardies, blue tongues and eastern water dragons before getting a snake.

Also give canberra exotics a call they will be able to provide you with all the right advice.


----------



## SlothHead (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome to another canberran

Finally a little bit of warmth in the air coming our way. 

Anywway, contact environment ACT, licenses is 62076376 
Yeah the idea is that you have had to own a CAT A animal for 2 years prior to getting a CAT B animal which is where the snakes start. 

Then you have to own a CAT B animal for a year prior to getting a CAT C animal which is Womas, bredli (surprising) etc. 

I know most people that are after a snake that pretty much lie on the application, as it cant really be tracked, by just saying that they have kept a bluey or whatever for a couple of years. And then they apply for the CAT B licence. 

With your application, all you need to do is fill out the paper work, pay the fees, and you will need to include like a care sheet for how you are intending to keep the animal etc. 

Hoe that helps a bit


----------



## Evo7 (Aug 8, 2007)

*thanks*

Thanks for your help guys.

Slothhead, So there is a way around the 2 years of owning another reptile first? if that is possible im interested to here more.

My partners Parents have snakes so we are no stranger to them it just seems a hassle to have to care for another reptile for 2 years when we have our hearts set on a snake. We would have got our license long ago if we new there was a way around it. We recently spent some time with the inlaws where they live in Newcastle and rekindled our love for the snakes and very keen to make a home for one.

Any further info would be great.

Cheers


----------



## Addicted (Aug 9, 2007)

*Be Careful*

I've heard along the grapevine that Environment ACT are now starting to police the 2 year rule to a certain degree. Not sure if they are asking to see the animal/s that have been kept or if they are asking for proof that you have been keeping an exempt species, receipt etc. Apparently they are also going to start inspecting collections in the ACT


----------



## wicked reptiles (Aug 9, 2007)

Yes addicted, this is true, i recently got my license and the licensing officer (she is new and doesnt know much about reptiles) came to my house and inspected my turtle setup and the one for the snake, although she only looked at the turtle enclosure out of interest, she just believed me that i was telling the truth.


----------

